# Ways to get manure stains out



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i use quik silver shampoo or bluing shampoo [for white haired people] i find both work really well !

if you want to use baby powder you can put it on the coat after the horse has been bathed and dried so if there is still some yellow/green you can cover it up.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

A true stain on a long winter coat is next to impossible to get off.

Elbow grease and rubbing alcohol work well. More elbow grease than rubbing alcohol.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

I've tried quik silver and the blue shampoo. It doesn't work. I Also use baby powder. It kind of helps. I also want to avoid bathing her, because it's cold and she was mad last time a gave her a bath. 

I did think about rubbing alcohol. I thought it might be too harsh though. I'll try it. She also has it on her face and I don't want to put alcohol that close to her eye. Maybe I can try something else on her face. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I always put the alcohol onto a rag and rub the rag. 

And yes, rubbing alcohol will dry out the skin.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Cowboy Magic

Cowboy Magic Green Spot Remover in Stain Removing / Spray On at Schneider Saddlery


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

mls said:


> Cowboy Magic
> 
> Cowboy Magic Green Spot Remover in Stain Removing / Spray On at Schneider Saddlery



Thanks...but I've tried that...



ErikaLynn said:


> *I used Cowboy Magic Green Spot Remover..that stuff did nothing except make me mad. * I also bathed her with Vetroline White and Bright for the last show, and it never removed the giant spot.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

ErikaLynn said:


> Thanks...but I've tried that...


Works on my husbands palominos.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

Really? It didn't work for me. It just left a soapy wet spot


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

mls said:


> Works on my husbands palominos.


Your husband probably puts a little more elbow grease into it.

There is no way to get winter stains out with out working at it.

One application never does the trick.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i like to curry the spot A LOT and then use quik silver and leave it in for awhile before i rinse it out


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

A cactus cloth, elbow grease, yellow fairy liquid and some dolly blue. Pooy coloureds teach you a lot about getting white bits white!


----------

